# Interpol??



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ah, nothing like a new year.:smt017

Went down to the local Gun Dealer today to use some of the Xmas money to pick up a new pistol I've had on hold since Dec 07', and found out that because I went home to Canada for Christmas, I'm now inelligable for *ANY* firearm purchase for 90 Days. _WHAT?!?!_ :smt076

*Now a little history lesson on me:*

1. Canadian Citizen with Perminant U.S. Residency Status for 12 yrs.

2. Bought new Beretta 92 in Nov. 07' under Immigration "_green card_" number with NO HASSLES what-so-ever, only had to produce proof of 3 months of consecutive residency.

3. Recently applied for ND. Concealed Permit just before Beretta purchase - recieved it in late Nov. 07' - 2wks after purchase.

4. Tried to use CCP for purchase today........& still used INS#

Doing that I gave the local FFL a dillema, so he called ATF who responded that my CCP was nice to have but was useless for buying firearms, and because I visited the folks over Xmas and I'm not a U.S. citizen....gave me a nice 90 day penalty.
Apparently my vehicle whould show up on any Federal BK GRND check (_immigrant - they check EVERY federal dept that applies_) and would "_flag_" *INTERPOL* as a licence plate to track, therefore "_denying_" my request for a firearm purchace.

Um.........I visit "_home_" frequently cause I'm only 120 miles away from it and my parents aren't getting any younger. This wasn't an issue in Nov 07' - or even a question asked by my local FFL gun dealer then, or by ATF when all the BK GRND checks were done......why an issue now?

I've come to the conclusion that this is probably more the FFL cover his collective butt from ATF hassles more-so than my "immigrant status" self. It was HIS recomendation to *GET* my *CCP* to "_eliminate any potential hassles for future firearms purchases"_ by me, and then today be backpedals and reaches for the phone cause now he's not sure.

*DOUGH!!!*

_I'm getting a vibe here _-YEP, FOR GOD'S SAKE DON'T LET THE IMMIGRANT BUY ANY MORE GUNS!

AFT says - IF HE'S A U.S. CITIZEN W/ NO CRIMINAL PAST - NO PROBLEM -:smt1099

_Totally unrelated to this incident _- I'm glad I'd already decided to finally go for my US citizenship this upcomming summer. As a bonus - all the paper-work hoops I've been jumping thru for the past 14yrs( +2 yrs pre-applying & waiting before status was granted) for -EVERYTHING - can finally end. Don't get me wrong, no regrets - just alot of headaches. In the grand scheme of things it's been well worth it to get it done, and done LEGALLY

As an ADDED bonus - my CCP will actually mean something.

*INTERPOL???? Wow I've hit the big time!*:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

All I can say is good luck to you and I hope it all works out in your favor.:smt1099


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Damn Canadians....

lol

Sorry cup! That does suck... But in a Post-9-11 world...


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Your right JeffWard - that does suck.

But your right, I was really cranky earlier and frankly quite impatient with the whole ordeal. And honestly somewhat embarassed with the whole "_*DENIED*_" aspect while standing at the busy counter. Mind you the FFL didn't run any of the numbers thru ATF he was just check'n on what to do. So I don't hold it against him.

So my new pistol will sit there for another 90 days cause there's nothing I can do about it.

I admit, sometimes overlook my whole status issue due to the fact in most things I undertake, I'm treated just as the rest of you Yanks.

OVERWORKED-UNDERPAID-UNAPRECIATED :smt033

LAter


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Good to see someone legally becoming a citizen. Good luck with the long drawn out process and it sounds like the ole Catch 22 got you on the new gun purchase. It is somewhat baffling why 90 days later you are suddenly cleansed of your sins. The logic of the whole thing escapes me.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

The logic escapes me too.

When I purchased my 92FS in Nov. 07', I'd recently returned from visiting my ailing grandfather in Canada not 1 week before.
Mind you - I wasn't asked if I'd left the county, and I didn't offer because I never considered it.

So the AFT's threat of "_90 day penalty_" makes no sense if it wasn't an issue 2 month ago when they ran my INS# thru all the BG checks, so why now?

But in all fairness.......everything I've done to secure my residency status in the past 12+ yrs has some sort of penalty & quirky logic attached to it.

Thank god for ibuprofen! :smt023

LAter


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Interpol? Dang, now you're a "world-wide" bad guy. lol
BTW, Welcome, new citizen.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Interpol? Dang, I expect to see you in the next 007 movie. You'll have to come up with an appropriate alias, tho. Goldfinger? No, taken.

I know. Canada, right? COLDTRIGGERFINGER.

A small pun, considering your situation.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

I like it! :smt023

Now all I need is a Astin Martin..........with a heater..........


----------

